# Some Random Photos



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

5 days after installing the packages. Both hives had queens released at this point. I also added pollen substitute patties to each hive.


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## brendantm130 (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good. I like the stain you used.


----------



## Merlinspop (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

The images are from my cell phone. It has a 3.1MP camera built-in. Nothing special.


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

I wish I had remembered my good camera. However, these photos with my cell phone did not come out too bad.









The longer I waited, the more bees there seemed to be. I had forgotten my veil and was really pushing my luck. I had bees on my arms, one was sitting on my glasses, one on my ear, and several on my cell phone taking a rest.









Many bees had pollen on them. These decided to take a rest on the hive cover. After a few moments, the cover had many more bees on it. The sun was not out at this time as it was very overcast. However, the sun soon began to peak through and the two hives really started buzzing.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Actually it's the skill of the shooter and not the gear and to me it looks like you have some skill -well done and congrats on the new bees!


----------



## FindlayBee (Aug 2, 2009)

After I got done checking on the bees, I went over to my parents house to help my dad work on his neon. They have a young maple tree not far from the drive and I noticed some activity on it.


----------

